# what kind of pine is this



## jimmyjames (Mar 27, 2013)

What kind of pine is this? These trees were all killed by bagworms and are dead.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130327_094835_593_zps88b0eee7.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2013)

Pine ID is much much easier if you show the cone, but especially clear images of the needles and the sheath at their base. The shape, length, and number of needles per cluster go a long way in getting the ID close, the after that the cone and bark can help. Your bark may not have the colors but it still has the shape and look of whatever type of pine it is. 

I know a little (stress little) about pine ID because I have them in my yard (only one left) and wanted to ID them years ago. The needles and sheath really are the place to start best I remember. And very clear images are needed because the details from species to spceis can be very minute, but very distinctive when viewed in a clear closeup. On the other hand, someone very familiar with pine may well be able to name it just from that bark pic, but I cannot.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2013)

Like Kevin says hard to nail down with only a bark pic. But my guess would be Ponderosa Pine .


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Like Kevin says hard to nail down with only a bark pic. But my guess would be Ponderosa Pine .



My guess would be the same.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, unfortunately there no needles left anywhere or cones to speak of, they've been dead long enough for everything to return to the earth..... my guess was pondarosa as well


----------



## phinds (Mar 28, 2013)

Fool-proof method for figuring out exactly what kind it is
(1) cut down tree
(2) mill planks
(3) kiln dry planks
(4) put small plank in mail to me
(5) wait one week


----------

